# Any one have ideas on a budget makeover



## aussie720 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hello Gang,

I have a Nissan 83 720 ute. As part of our marketing we have decided to do it up and raffle it to some lucky local. 

We have very little money but plenty of time and many local business are already sponsoring parts for this project. 

Our website is about helping our industrial area to get noticed on the internet South Tweed Business Machinery Drive Industrial Area NSW we are in south tweed heads NSW Australia.

On February 2008 it gets launched to the public and we would like to include in the launch the win a Nissan 720 "old skool ride" project.

I am just asking your collective opinions as to what to do on a tight budget that will make the Nissan 720 a meaner looking ride. 

What we have done so far is.
Piper Automotive and Dynotuning is sponsoring the mechanical needs to bring the car ready for rego and is overseeing the mechanical side.

Machinery drive wreckers have sponsored the lowering its now 3 inches lower all round.

Dolphin Juice Cafe has sponsored 4 mag wheels and tires at this moment bob jane is doing a special on 4 mags and 4 tyres for $699.00 looks ok

What we would like to do

Make the engine Go better or loader or some such thing that young people might like

Paint the car

Polish the wooden floor boards and remove the ute sides.

Redo the interior

Remove the rust and straighten the panels

Get it registered.

Make it Cool

Any Ideas will be great I have been reading the forums and personally I would love it to be V8 and sound loud but I must not get attached to it as it is a marketing tool.

Here is a picture of it as it is now

Thanks in advance for any help advice.


----------

